# Canister filter Balls or ceramic?



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I should be getting my fluval canister tomorrow (who knows...) but i have a Q about biological filtering with a canister, are balls better or ceramic...?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I use the ceramic rings, i believe most people use there in canisters and the bioballs for wet/dry's and sumps.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I figured there would be a considerable higher surface area with the ceramic Bio o's than with the balls...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it not coming with media?I like the efhimech and substrat prne is like ceramic rings its very porous,the other looks like coco puffs lol.But its highly porous as well.I think the bio balls are a mite too big to get a good many in the filter basket,but ive never seen it personally so idk.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

They are about an inch in diameter. so they are pretty big. 

From what i can tell it comes with dual inlet sponge type media, two bags of cermics, and two carbon inserts. and the final is a second set of sponges in the outlet top. so yes it does come with. i was just planning for the future.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

You shouldn't have to ever replace your bio media...it's there for the bacteria to grow on...I don't think it ever wears out, but I could be wrong...


----------

